# Let's compare meal plans. Post your meal plans and diet here.



## caedus (May 21, 2014)

Meal 1 6 eggs w fruit 
Meal 2: shake
Meal 3 : chicken, veggies and quinoa
Meal 4: shake
Meal 5 : chicken veggie brown rice
Meal 6: chicken and mixed vege

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2014)

meal 1: 1 Lunchables box
meal 2: Box juice and 4 saltines
meal 3: 1/2 of Del monte fruit cup
meal 3: 1 bottle of ensure
meal 4: anti viral meds and handful of unsalted peanuts
meal 5: 1/2 of Del monte fruit cup
meal 6: 3 celery stalks with tsp of skippy


----------



## caedus (May 21, 2014)

SFW said:


> meal 1: 1 Lunchables box
> meal 2: Box juice and 4 saltines
> meal 3: 1/2 of Del monte fruit cup
> meal 3: 1 bottle of ensure
> ...



Lol

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (May 21, 2014)

SFW said:


> meal 1: 1 Lunchables box
> meal 2: Box juice and 4 saltines
> meal 3: 1/2 of Del monte fruit cup
> meal 3: 1 bottle of ensure
> ...



Meal 6 is gonna put you over the edge bro.


----------



## Gorm (May 22, 2014)

My Keto diet combined with Intermittent Fasting:

3 Cups of Spinach with Caesar dressing
1 Tablespoon of Coconut oil
4 egg omelette with 3 strips of bacon, spinach, and about an oz of cheese.
1 Avocado, eaten plain w salt
8 oz. Steak
~2 oz. of almonds
8 oz. of hamburger (85/15) with cheese
Keto Brownie (carb-free recipe w flaxseed meal and stevia) for dessert
A Cup or two of unsweetened Almond milk.

On workout days I add a shake made with Isopure (carb-free) protein, 2 eggs, almond milk, 2 Tablespoons of MCT oil, cinnamon, & salt. I drink half pre and the rest post-workout.

2x a week (leg days) I swap out my steak for Liver & Onions w bacon and mushrooms

Sometimes I swap out my burger for Bratwurst and sauerkraut.

And I drink a lot of diet Green Tea


----------



## caedus (May 22, 2014)

Gorm said:


> My Keto diet combined with Intermittent Fasting:
> 
> 3 Cups of Spinach with Caesar dressing
> 1 Tablespoon of Coconut oil
> ...



Nice

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (May 22, 2014)

I change up a lot but at the present:
1. 3 raw eggs in 1 cup raw milk (pre workout)
2. 6 eggs (raw or cooked) 1cup raw milk
3. 4 string cheese sticks 1 Atkins low carb bar
4. 6 oz steak, broccoli
5. Chicken or eggs or steak w/spinach
Snacks: cashews, peanut butter, string cheese, root or green veggies


----------



## PurePersian (Jun 16, 2014)

caedus said:


> Meal 1 6 eggs w fruit
> Meal 2: shake
> Meal 3 : chicken, veggies and quinoa
> Meal 4: shake
> ...



I would switch meal 3 and 5. Less carbs at the end of the day. Unless thats around your workout time. (if you're trying to cut)
good luck brother


----------



## PurePersian (Jun 16, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> I change up a lot but at the present:
> 1. 3 raw eggs in 1 cup raw milk (pre workout)
> 2. 6 eggs (raw or cooked) 1cup raw milk
> 3. *4 string cheese sticks *1 Atkins low carb bar
> ...



I love string cheese bro but damn! 4 Sticks lol. Do you eat the light string cheese? lol I do I think it taste good either way lol.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 17, 2014)

8 eggs, half cup oatmeal, one slice whole grain toast, tea

8-10 ounces chicken, half cup rice (sometimes with black beans, yum!) spinach salad

Same

Same, maybe minus the rice or a smaller portion of rice

Cottage Cheese with almonds before bed

Many days sneak in a snack of tuna and a few Wheat Thins.



Substitutes - steak or fish for chicken whenever budget allows.  Twice a month steak and eggs and pancackes at Ihop (hey, it's just twice a month).  Doublemeat turkey or roast beef or tuna at Subway when on the road.


----------



## caedus (Jun 17, 2014)

SFW said:


> meal 1: 1 Lunchables box
> meal 2: Box juice and 4 saltines
> meal 3: 1/2 of Del monte fruit cup
> meal 3: 1 bottle of ensure
> ...



Smartass

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Jun 17, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> 8 eggs, half cup oatmeal, one slice whole grain toast, tea
> 
> 8-10 ounces chicken, half cup rice (sometimes with black beans, yum!) spinach salad
> 
> ...



TRUTH

1: QUIZNOS DOUBLE MEAT TURKEY W MAYO AND HONEY MUST

2:HYDROCODONE PROTEIN SHAKE 1 CAN MONSTER
MEAL 3: 16OZ CHICKEN W RICE

MAEL 4: TACO BELL 3 BURRITOS SUPREME

MEAL 5 PASTA WITH CHEESE....

FUCK THIS IS WHY IM FAT

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 17, 2014)

PurePersian said:


> I love string cheese bro but damn! 4 Sticks lol. Do you eat the light string cheese? lol I do I think it taste good either way lol.


They make light string cheese? Oh shit I better start reading labels!


----------



## bigsparky (Jun 20, 2014)

CUTTING

1. Shake

2. Shake

3. 5oz chicken/green

4. 5oz chicken/green/bagel

5. 5oz chicken/green/fruit

6. 7 egg white & 1 whole/ green

7. 5oz lean beef/ cup oatmeal


----------



## Machmood (Jul 1, 2014)

Meal 1: chicken breast and alil bbq
 meal 2: protein shake
 meal 3: chicken breast with avocado ontop
 workout 
 meal 4: whey and dextrose 
 meal 5: bag of knorr rice sides and chicken breast
 meal 6: casein with a bag of Oreos, poptarts, ice cream, cereal, and whatever else untill I feel like I'm gonna puke
    SLEEP LIKE A BABY


----------



## Machmood (Jul 1, 2014)

PurePersian said:


> I would switch meal 3 and 5. Less carbs at the end of the day. Unless thats around your workout time. (if you're trying to cut)
> good luck brother


  Rut rooo, don't even bother looking at my diet above


----------



## Smokedoa (Aug 9, 2014)

Meal 1
60 grams protein shake 2 cups raw oatmeal 1 large bannana some milk throw it in the nutri bullet and pound it down 
meal 2
After gym 60 grams protein shake with hand full jelly beans for fast digesting carbs
meal 3
2 cans of tuna straight out of can with brown rice getting about 70 grams of carbs
meal 4
bout 2 chicken breast Broccoli and brown rice
meal 5
bout 2 chicken breast mixed with fried rice from cosco and some veggies
meal 6
2 cans of tuna 2 large bananas 
meal 7
what ever the hell I fill like!!!! Cheat meal!!!!
everything followed by around 2 gallons of water a day


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 9, 2014)

Can someone critique this for me?

Meal 1
5 eggs, 2 oz cheese, coffee

Meal 2
Cliff bar or metrx high protein bar 

Meal 3 
Skilet fajitas chicken or beef(8oxz), no tortillas, 1 cup black beans with salsa, 1/2 avacado, and 2oz cheese mixed in

Meal 4
Shake 30g protein

Meal 5
2 large chicken breasts with dillo dust, dinner salad, green beans

Whats right, whats wrong, what can i change?


----------



## caedus (Aug 13, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> Can someone critique this for me?
> 
> Meal 1
> 5 eggs, 2 oz cheese, coffee
> ...



Maybe add some complex carbs, quinoa is best

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 14, 2014)

caedus said:


> Maybe add some complex carbs, quinoa is best
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



What meal would you add the carbs into?


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> Can someone critique this for me?
> 
> Meal 1
> 5 eggs, 2 oz cheese, coffee
> ...



Yeah seriously where are the carbs?  You know your brain uses carbohydrates for fuel right.  If you aren't getting enough it will burn muscle and turn it into carbohydrates for fuel for the brain.  I know this is excessive but it's just to mak a point.  You are on gear right?  You are not competing in the Men's Fitness division?  If you are that worried about carbs just preload them the first half of the day or before your workout.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah seriously where are the carbs?  You know your brain uses carbohydrates for fuel right.  If you aren't getting enough it will burn muscle and turn it into carbohydrates for fuel for the brain.  I know this is excessive but it's just to mak a point.  You are on gear right?  You are not competing in the Men's Fitness division?  If you are that worried about carbs just preload them the first half of the day or before your workout.



I was hoping between the metrx/cliffbar,cheese,black beans, and avocado that would be enough. I guess i am not correct.  I am currently not on any kind of gear. I took myself off trt so i could get my fertility back. This winter i plan on running my first cycle but before i do, i want to get my diet on point so i can maximize the cycle.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

SFW said:


> meal 1: 1 Lunchables box
> meal 2: Box juice and 4 saltines
> meal 3: 1/2 of Del monte fruit cup
> meal 3: 1 bottle of ensure
> ...



Ha


----------



## caedus (Aug 28, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah seriously where are the carbs?  You know your brain uses carbohydrates for fuel right.  If you aren't getting enough it will burn muscle and turn it into carbohydrates for fuel for the brain.  I know this is excessive but it's just to mak a point.  You are on gear right?  You are not competing in the Men's Fitness division?  If you are that worried about carbs just preload them the first half of the day or before your workout.



Love me some Ray

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

